# Have You Ever Cheated?



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2010)

Have you ever cheated on someone? 

Or have you ever been cheated on?

I'd love to hear some stories. I'm in a particular situation right now that I need a little help with.


----------



## Handson (May 4, 2010)

I fucked two prostitutes when I was in Amsterdam, we were "on a break" though, relationship wise, if that counts


----------



## westhamm1132 (May 4, 2010)

no but im 100% sure if a man can he will and women cheat mainly to get back at there partner for w/e reason most wont even find out so i dont no where there logic comes from but still.


----------



## The Warlord (May 4, 2010)

Never cheated...........never would or will. I also don't sleep with married women but I've had a lot of them try to get me to.


----------



## ink the world (May 5, 2010)

Many moons ago when I was a dumb ass kid I cheated on my GF while I was away for the summer. I told my best friend about it, he told his GF who was best friends w/ my GF.
2 days later she showed up where I was for the summer, when I opened the door she punched me in the face. LOL i deserved it. I didnt blame her, i was an ass and deserved the dope slap.

2 days after that I whipped my buddies ass for running his mouth. Flash forward 20 years and my old friend is now married to my ex GF, weird fuckin world we live in


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

did my time burning the candles at both ends of the stick b4 i was married... words of wisdom DON'TDO IT. end the end thats all you have is the end.


----------



## Keenly2 (May 5, 2010)

i have a girl of 2 and half years with me right now, but the love is honestly not there anymore


there is another girl i have been hanging out with, but have yet to get any action from, but i would jump at the chance

now before you go calling me an asshole, in my current relationship i dont get much respect, its all about her her her, and she has this fucking attitude of "well i dont like weed so your not allowed to smoke it"

she thinks she can run my life, so yeah i would cheat on her, with some one who treats me like an equal, who smokes weed, and who just plain wants my nuts


----------



## ink the world (May 5, 2010)

Do her and yourself the favor of ending the relationship before cheating on her. You sound unhappy w/ her. Why torture yourself? Move on and find someone that makes you happy.


----------



## Keenly2 (May 5, 2010)

i am not happy with her at all, and the relationship has progressed to the point of being unhealthy

i make excuses to not hang out with her

i find any reason i can to get out of having sex with her, while at the same time beating off daily

every time we hang out i always let little things go but if i do or say anything wrong god help me


but i CANT fucking break it off for some reason, i physically can not

i used to rationalize this behavior by thinking well i hate being single so im with her so i can be with some one, but now 2 other chicks want my nuts and i still cant fucking do this

maybe i want to get caught, so it cant end this without me having to end this, i dont know

its a pretty fucked up situation


----------



## Prot3us1` (May 5, 2010)

ink the world said:


> Do her and yourself the favor of ending the relationship before cheating on her. You sound unhappy w/ her. Why torture yourself? Move on and find someone that makes you happy.


no shit, if its that bad why force yourselves to keep going back...if she cant stand a weed smoker for a bf, and you cant stand not smoking weed...go find a girl who can lol


----------



## Keenly2 (May 5, 2010)

padawan needs to tell us his situation he is in


----------



## Killer Vanilla (May 5, 2010)

fuck it mayn dip in them all and see how ya feel


----------



## ink the world (May 5, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i am not happy with her at all, and the relationship has progressed to the point of being unhealthy
> 
> i make excuses to not hang out with her
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that is odd man. There has to be some kind of reason you cant, lemme put on my Dr. Phil outfit and see if we can figure this out. 

Ok, fuck Dr. Phil he's a pussy. The bottom line is you gotta be a man about it dude. Its time to man up. The relationship sucks from what you said, look at it like pulling a tooth.

Yeah it hurts, but get it done and over with and the pain is gone.
If shes causing you that much pain you gotta get rid of her, using cheating on her as an out is not very manly.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> padawan needs to tell us his situation he is in


Damn Keenly! Our situation sounds pretty similar, in that we both have a tough time doing the breaking up. 

My situation is that I was with a girl for a little over 8 months and it was pretty good for the most part, not really much arguing or anything like that. Our personalities clicked which was what attracted me to her initially. She's just way too deep into it for me, she told me she loved me and I can't even begin to think what that word even really means. I really like her but I feel like she's too attached at this point and I'm not ready for that kind of commitment right now. It's gotten to the point where we've become almost best friends, which makes it that much harder...

I pretty much have the option of hooking up with a friend of mine, which was why I posted the thread, to get some insight and stuff. ITW's perspective seems about right. It's better to just break up first, not only for your own personal satisfaction (I know I'd feel like a douche bag if I cheated on someone) but because it's the right thing to do. So that's what happened. Broke up today... and it was hard as fuck! Still sad about it. She was awesome, I just can't commit myself like she wants right now.

So I guess we're technically on a "break" right now. I told her I need to think things over...


----------



## YGrow (May 5, 2010)

I know it sucks right now, but you did the right thing breaking it off with her. You'd feel worse a lot longer if you cheated on her, as you obviously respect her. You just don't love her and that sucks for her now, but it's better this way in the long run.


----------



## Brick Squad (May 5, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> padawan needs to tell us his situation he is in


Aye man i was in a similar situation too like literally the same exact thing!
kinda crazy

but i was dodging her i would tell her i could not hang out i would rather play WoW (world of warcraft. cured addict)
and i was fucking other girls behind her back i party she did not and finally i just could not break it off
just as you said so i pushed it and pushed it until she did and i was like Okay PEACE!
haha thats how i went about it and never been happier just trust me and dont waste anymore time
on something that you are not happy doing i did it and i regret it alot missed out on chances of dating
girls that would have made me alot happier.

Hope i helped and GL man!


----------



## ink the world (May 6, 2010)

GJ Paddy, thats the way to go about it....better to look back and not have the regret of hurting her without there being a need.
Sometimes a little pain is the only way to avoid a lot of pain.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks ITW, you're right, and that shit was painful! Still painful. It's tough seeing someone you care about so much so sad. 

I always thought I was completely immune to cheating on someone, but I think this experience taught me a valuable life lesson.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 7, 2010)

No, but got so very close.

Back in highschool i was with 'my' girlfriend for prob. about 3-4 months and had hosted a party but cant for the life of me remember why she wasnt there that night but she wasn't. Soccer i think. 

But near the end of the night one of the girls didnt have a way home quite yet and so she stayed a little later.. we were both completely into each other and had been attracted to each other for a while. But both of us had prior engagements.. we both had boyfriends/girlfriends. 

Next thing i know were sitting on top of each other in the dark. And were both necking. Just kissing softly. Not making out. When we kinda both realise we'd both get in some major shit. And i do recall her saying something about her boyfriend would most likely want to kick my ass if word got out. And with her b/f being a year older and one mean looking mofo and my g/f being one of her friends we decided to stop and not speak of it again.. lol so much for thaaat.....


..but never again after that. You wouldnt like it if were done to you.. and vice-versa. It's just too bad that we had to learn it the hard way...


----------



## Macko (May 10, 2010)

I cheated on my last boyfriend. I'm not proud of it, but our relationship was pretty much over at that point. I know it was wrong, and I should have broken up with him first, but everyone makes mistakes. Later, I found out that he had cheated on me several times during our relationship, so I didn't feel so guilty after that.


----------



## slomoking13 (May 20, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Thanks ITW, you're right, and that shit was painful! Still painful. It's tough seeing someone you care about so much so sad.
> 
> I always thought I was completely immune to cheating on someone, but I think this experience taught me a valuable life lesson.


You made the right decision! It's hard to lie to people and it's harder to realize when you are lying to yourself. I know how hard it is to do what you did. I was in a similar situation for the last 4 years. My girl was my best friend for almost 10 years and lover for 4, but we ultimately wanted different things in life and it came down to relationship or career for me. It's been almost a year since i broke up with or have seen her and to be honest with you, i still think about how things could have been everyday. I love her and i think i always will. I'm honestly kind of glad i haven't seen her because my heart still flutters sometimes just thinking about her and if i saw her i would probably go weak in the knees, collapse, and pass out. Breaking up with her was probably one of the hardest things i have ever had to do and i've felt selfish for it ever since. I think i would have felt more selfish trying to make her life revolve around my life and career. Although i still would have been happy to have her, i just don't think she would have been as happy if i tried to make her come with me. I just wanted her to be happy and always will, she deserves the best. I guess my point is that you need to think things through as much as possible and put yourself aside sometimes. To this day, i still don't know if what i did was right or if i will regret it until the day i die.


----------



## Murfy (May 20, 2010)

sorry to hear keenly-

life's to short man, time to man up to it

i would rather have a regular girl that is fun, likes me too, and gives out good pussy, rather than a super hot, frigid, downer any day
do you ever notice some girls are always smiling, and be-boppin around, like their at a party, that's the girl


----------



## thatguy830 (May 20, 2010)

never cheated but i have been cheated on kinda sux but then you get over it for obvious reasons


----------



## ...... (May 20, 2010)

Yea I cheated and probably been cheated on to.

None were serious relationships though so I didn't care when they cursed me out and left lol


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 8, 2010)

It sucks to see how many people are unfaithful, makes you kinda wonder who you can trust


----------



## coonword (Nov 8, 2010)

Dont trust no one not even yourself!


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 10, 2010)

Never cheated on anyone. 

I have been that "other guy" a couple times though. I was horny and felt I didn't have any responsibility to her man, it was her that was fucking him over. I still feel that way, but don't think I should have facilitate it and regret it. I am older now and don't think it's right.

I had a gf sleep with my best friend in my other best friends bed. That was a pretty bad time in my life.

But fuck it right? Shit happens. Life's a garden - dig it!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2010)

See, I think you're right in that situation. You didn't have any responsibilities to her bf, still a shitty thing to do, especially if you know before hand she has a bf, but if it wasn't you, it would have been someone else right?

On the other hand, in your other situation, your best friend man? Wow, that's fucked up, I hope you delivered a righteous ass beating to him.

That's unforgivable. 

Pussy will come and go, friends are supposed to stick around.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 10, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> See, I think you're right in that situation. You didn't have any responsibilities to her bf, still a shitty thing to do, especially if you know before hand she has a bf, but if it wasn't you, it would have been someone else right?
> 
> On the other hand, in your other situation, your best friend man? Wow, that's fucked up, I hope you delivered a righteous ass beating to him.
> 
> ...


I used to think that way and justify my actions. It possibly (and probably) would have been someone else if not me, but that doesn't mean it's the right thing to do. I've changed my mind and feel like I DO have a responsibility to not bring harm to other people, even strangers. If everyone would realize this and stop acting so selfish all the time the world would be a much much better place overall. 

Yeah it was fucked up with my best friends. No ass whooping though. He got punishment enough by losing an awesome friend and everything that came with it. Live and let live.


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 10, 2010)

i would fuck around with other girls alot but not fuck them now that my girlfriend is pregnant i actualy took it further and fucked 3 other girls


----------



## april (Nov 10, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> i would fuck around with other girls alot but not fuck them now that my girlfriend is pregnant i actualy took it further and fucked 3 other girls


wow i hope she didn't do the same..... and i hope u don't get anyone else pregnant, sounds like you need to mature a bit more before you become a man.

i can't believe this many people cheat! ewww i need a wet nap, i suddenly feel dirty on this thread....


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 10, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> i would fuck around with other girls alot but not fuck them now that my girlfriend is pregnant i actualy took it further and fucked 3 other girls


logical - 4 dictionary results
*log·i·cal*

&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;l&#594;d&#658;




&#618;




k&#601;l/  Show Spelled[loj-i-kuh




l]  Show IPA 
&#8211;adjective
1. according to or agreeing with the principles of logic: a logical inference. 
2. reasoning in accordance with the principles of logic, as a person or the mind: logical thinking. 
3. reasonable; to be expected: War was the logical consequence of such threats. 
4. of or pertaining to logic.
5. This post


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 10, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> i would fuck around with other girls alot but not fuck them now that my girlfriend is pregnant i actualy took it further and fucked 3 other girls


Man your gonna end up like my buddy and get 2 different chicks pregnant before the first one had the baby lol..


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 10, 2010)

shit you tell me i had my first son when i was 14 almost 15 now im 23 and fucking up even more


----------



## lozac123 (Nov 11, 2010)

dude, just wear a fucking condom? whats the harm? i never hate, but youre a fucking retard.


----------



## e2kp (Nov 11, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> dude, just wear a fucking condom? whats the harm? i never hate, but youre a fucking retard.



LOL!!! But how, exactly, is this not obvious unless sharing diseases is a good time.


----------



## c0lchester (Nov 11, 2010)

<-- been cheated on: nothing better than seeing your girl you live with and had planed to marry pouring her hart out to some other dick on MSN. I only found out cause I had to water a plant on the desk.

I wouldn't cheat, but I'v been the other dude but didn't know it.


----------



## e2kp (Nov 11, 2010)

c0lchester said:


> <-- been cheated on: nothing better than seeing your girl you live with and had planed to marry pouring her hart out to some other dick on MSN. I only found out cause I had to water a plant on the desk.
> 
> I wouldn't cheat, but I'v been the other dude but didn't know it.


I'm sorry about the girl...


I would never cheat, but I've been cheated on. Not cool! I think that about does it. I almost cheated once and that felt bad enough.....


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 11, 2010)

i did wear condoms i aint stupid


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 13, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> dude, just wear a fucking condom? whats the harm? i never hate, but youre a fucking retard.


Have you ever worn a condom? Man its like wearing a rain coat in the shower!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 13, 2010)

e2kp said:


> LOL!!! But how, exactly, is this not obvious unless sharing diseases is a good time.


Spreading The Disease!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

i cheat physically



Michael Phelps said:


> Have you ever worn a condom? Man its like wearing a rain coat in the shower!


llololol this right here


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 16, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i am not happy with her at all, and the relationship has progressed to the point of being unhealthy
> 
> i make excuses to not hang out with her
> 
> ...


You are not alone...sounds very familiar. You're better off ending it.


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had a few drunken moments that I regretted the next day. I was out of country at the time so it never really affected my marriage. But I do regret it, wasn't even much of a good time.

NO MATTER WHAT DON'T ADMIT IT TO YOUR SIG-OTHER. NEVER ADMIT IT EVER UNLESS YOUR CAUGHT DEAD IN YOUR TRACKS.


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 16, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> You made the right decision! It's hard to lie to people and it's harder to realize when you are lying to yourself. I know how hard it is to do what you did. I was in a similar situation for the last 4 years. My girl was my best friend for almost 10 years and lover for 4, but we ultimately wanted different things in life and it came down to relationship or career for me. It's been almost a year since i broke up with or have seen her and to be honest with you, i still think about how things could have been everyday. I love her and i think i always will. I'm honestly kind of glad i haven't seen her because my heart still flutters sometimes just thinking about her and if i saw her i would probably go weak in the knees, collapse, and pass out. Breaking up with her was probably one of the hardest things i have ever had to do and i've felt selfish for it ever since. I think i would have felt more selfish trying to make her life revolve around my life and career. Although i still would have been happy to have her, i just don't think she would have been as happy if i tried to make her come with me. I just wanted her to be happy and always will, she deserves the best. I guess my point is that you need to think things through as much as possible and put yourself aside sometimes. To this day, i still don't know if what i did was right or if i will regret it until the day i die.


Friend, move on, there is more love out there. Avoid institutionalizing love, keep it free. The best thing you can do is send out best wishes to her and hope she will have the best in life. Then find a new lover.


----------



## ...... (Nov 16, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> I've had a few drunken moments that I regretted the next day. I was out of country at the time so it never really affected my marriage. But I do regret it, wasn't even much of a good time.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT DON'T ADMIT IT TO YOUR SIG-OTHER. NEVER ADMIT IT EVER UNLESS YOUR CAUGHT DEAD IN YOUR TRACKS.


lol Id be the asshole to say I was showing her a wrestling move.


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

I did cheat on my boy friend once but that was ages ago. It was way back in high school. I don't know if this counts but I was really drunk that time and I kissed a girl, in front of my boy friend! I got so freaked out for days. Well, he broke up with me the next day. I had another boy friend shortly afterwards, but during weekends or holidays, I get to see my ex boyfriend and our common friends.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 22, 2010)

emilyblunt said:


> I did cheat on my boy friend once but that was ages ago. It was way back in high school. I don't know if this counts but I was really drunk that time and I kissed a girl, in front of my boy friend! I got so freaked out for days. Well, he broke up with me the next day. I had another boy friend shortly afterwards, but during weekends or holidays, I get to see my ex boyfriend and our common friends.



That guy sounds mature..

I don't even know if I would consider that really cheating..


----------

